# Porque los conductores electricos son circulares?



## BiGoX (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola comunidad!

Bueno estoy estudiando telecomunicaciones (Estoy en 3º Medio) y quisiera saber porque los conductores eléctricos son circulares y no cuadrados ni triangulares, etc...

Ojala me pudiera ayudar.

Saludos!

y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2008)

Se fabrican por trefilado,  la  forma mas rapida,practica,segura y economica para estirarlo es la redonda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2008)

Anexo:
Si hablamos de un cable, (conductores juntos retorcidos).
¿ Como los trenzas sin formar una seccion redonda ?

En realidad tambien existen conductores con otras secciones que no son redondas, pero son la minoria y tiene usos muy espesificos.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 10, 2008)

Metales dúctiles:

¿Qué es la ductilidad?. Es una propiedad de un metal, una aleación o cualquier otro material que permite su deformación forzada, en hilos, sin que se rompa o astille. Cuanto más dúctil es un material,más fino es el alambre o hilo, que podrá ser estirado mediante un troquel para metales, sin riesgo de romperse. Decimos entonces que un metal dúctil es todo aquel que permite su deformación forzada, en hilos, sin que se rompa o astille.
Metales Maleables:

La maleabilidad es la posibilidad de cambiar de forma por la acción del martillo, ¿qué quiere decir entonces? Que puede batirse o extenderse en planchas o laminas.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 10, 2008)

yo eh bobinado con alambre triangular una soldadora. Por una cuestion practica a la hora de poner una espira al lado de la otra, si fuese  circular se perderia mucho lugar. Saludos


----------



## BiGoX (Mar 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas.

Me sirvieron de mucho.

Trataré de estar activo en esta gran comunidad

De verdad muchas gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 10, 2008)

Creo que tambien es una ventaja que un cable redondo se dobla hacia cualquier lado.
Parece una pequeñez, pero un cable cuadrado tiene 4 sentidos predilectos hacia los que doblarse, por lo que es menos flexible en definitiva.
Además de todos los otros puntos que ya mencionaron, obviamente.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 11, 2008)

Veo que todos tiran y ninguno afina. 
Voy a ver si consigo explicarme:

El cable comienza en una simple barra de cobre. Esta se hace pasar por unos rodillos que lo van reduciendo en su diamentro. A más rodillos más fino. Es como ir estirando la barra de cobre.


----------



## PROF. CRISTIAN (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola les cuento a todos que los conductores son "todos redondos" no por un asunto de estetica sino por un problema fisico, al tener un conductor cuadrado o de otro tipo que no sea circular los electrones chocan y permite el aumento de temperatura en los angulos del conductor y esto logra el derritimiento de la aislacion. es el principio que tienen los cautines.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2009)

PROF. CRISTIAN dijo:
			
		

> Hola les cuento a todos que los conductores son "todos redondos" no por un asunto de estetica sino por un problema fisico, al tener un conductor cuadrado o de otro tipo que no sea circular los electrones chocan y permite el aumento de temperatura en los angulos del conductor y esto logra el derritimiento de la aislacion. es el principio que tienen los cautines.


   Curiosa teoria... Con efecto Joule de mayor intensidad en los angulos (se te mezclo lo que ocurre con el campo electrico), con conductores cuyo esmalte se derrite y  cautines que calientan gracias al perfil del alambre.

El alambre comun es redondo porque es la forma mas eficiente en cuanto a fabricacion y porque en la mayoria de las aplicaciones no hay ventajas importantes usando otra.

Respecto al aumento de temperatura en los angulos debido al choque de los electrones, la densidad de corriente en un conductor a 50/60Hz es practicamente constante. Solamente en altas frecuencias o conductores 'gigantes' es notable la menor circulacion por la parte central (ver 'efecto pelicular' o skin).

Las preferencias por conductores de seccion no redonda tienen que ver con la temperatura pero no en el sentido que crees.
- En altas corrientes (digamos > 400A) se prefiere barras rectangulares por admiten mayor densidad de corriente (debido a que un rectangulo tiene mayor relacion superficie/volumen).
- En transformadores de potencia (digamos > 20kW)  se prefiere rectangular o cuadrado, pero porque se aprovecha mejor el espacio destinado a los bobinados --> menos perdidas en el cobre.
- En dispositivos destinados a calentamiento (cautin, plancha...) con alambre rectangular se tiene mejor transferencia del calor que con uno redondo, pero no se usa en todos los casos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> PROF. CRISTIAN dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno... de echo ya habia escuchado esa teoria, pero me parece que solo aplica para señales de CA a frecuencias elevadas, por eso los cables que transmiten la señal a las antenas son en realidad tubos huecos, debido a que los electrones prefieren viajar por el exterior del cable y no hay conduccion en el centro....

Me parece (no estoy seguro) que tiene que ver con el Efecto Coriolis aplicado a los electrones.....


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 4, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno... de echo ya habia escuchado esa teoria, pero me parece que solo aplica para señales de CA a frecuencias elevadas, por eso los cables que transmiten la señal a las antenas son en realidad tubos huecos, debido a que los electrones prefieren viajar por el exterior del cable y no hay conduccion en el centro....


Es lo que puse mas adelante, es el efecto pelicular.
Con alambre de cobre de 1mm recien empieza a notarse a partir de los ~50kHz.
Con uno de 20mm recien a partir de los ~120Hz.



> Me parece (no estoy seguro) que tiene que ver con el Efecto Coriolis aplicado a los electrones...


El efecto Coriolis es la fuerza aparente que actua sobre un cuerpo en movimiento visto desde un sistema en rotacion,  no tiene nada ve ver con esto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 4, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Respecto al aumento de temperatura en los angulos debido al choque de los electrones, la densidad de corriente en un conductor a 50/60Hz es practicamente constante. Solamente en altas frecuencias o conductores 'gigantes' es notable la menor circulacion por la parte central (ver 'efecto pelicular' o skin).



de hecho, en alta tension no hay algunos conductores que son huecos?

me parece haber visto alguno de muestra



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Las preferencias por conductores de seccion no redonda tienen que ver con la temperatura pero no en el sentido que crees.
> - En altas corrientes (digamos > 400A) se prefiere barras rectangulares por admiten mayor densidad de corriente (debido a que un rectangulo tiene mayor relacion superficie/volumen).



las barras que llegan a los transformadores no son asi?lo mismo las barras que van al interruptor, no me acuerdo como se llaman, pero son de esos brrrutos interruptores que se usan en subestaciones y esas cosas. saludos


----------

